# leopard 2 A4 CAN



## TankIn (13 Sep 2011)

I have been reading a lot about the Leopard 2 A4 Can version, and wondered if there is anyone out there can describe the operational procedures used in the tank.
From what I  have read there are 4 stations, commander, gunnery, driver and loader, what I have not been able to ascertain is whether these stations are manned by 4 individuals or less, or combinations on the fly?


----------



## Franko (13 Sep 2011)

TankIn said:
			
		

> I have been reading a lot about the Leopard 2 A4 Can version, and wondered if there is anyone out there can describe the operational procedures used in the tank.
> From what I  have read there are 4 stations, commander, gunnery, driver and loader, what I have not been able to ascertain is whether these stations are manned by 4 individuals or less, or combinations on the fly?



Read some more. There will be no one here willing to go through everything that goes on in a tank, nor the drills.

You want to know that, join up.

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------

